# ColorTone Liquid Stains



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Has anyone used these stains?

Looks like they might be pretty good for something other than guitars…

What do you think?

*ColorTone Liquid Stains*

Enjoy…


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Those are the same thing as TransTint dyes, with different color names. But if I recall, they have the same SKU numbers, so Stew-Mac is just reselling them. Woodcraft has the TransTint dyes for essentially the same price.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very good.. I thought they looked like Trans-Tint…

I have used Trans-Tint for awhile noe and really like it…

Thank you….

LOL… I'll stick with my TT… LOL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

They look like the dye stains they sell at Woodcraft. I have not used them but my friend , Tim, has and they look great on wood!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

(probably Trans-Tint) Woodcraft has always had good prices on them… cheaper than other places.

I used Trans-Tint Golden Brown on my Book/Magazine Cases … made from Poplar… IMHO, worked great!


----------



## Henry6 (Nov 6, 2012)

They do look really good on finished products, but they don't do much to seal the wood. You might also consider a semi-transparent stain depending on the project.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you now work for these folks?

Second post linking exterior stains to very old topics…...........


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*SamuraiSaw*

*Absolutely NOT…
*
I did NOT know they were the same as Trans-Tint…

I like Trans-Tint though…

I am NOT connected to any of them in ANY way!

*Second post linking exterior stains to very old topics…*
I didn't know that… Thanks for the research! LOL
What are the "Very Old Topics"?


----------

